# Want : Orks Have: SM and money!



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all Im in UK and looking for Ork stuff anything and everything is good for me  
I do have some SM but Itll be alittle while before i can get them back So i do have moneys

im aiming for orks or vehicles that can be made into trukks  

Thanks! I will reply As soon as ive read the PMs


----------



## tyraniddude (Feb 13, 2012)

Ok, I got;

-	1 mega armored Warboss / Ghazghkull Thraka (PB w/ painted base)
-	1 Mega armored Nob (PB)
-	1 Warboss from AOBR (assembled but not primed)
-	1 IG Basilisk tank converted to looted wagon w/ boomgun (PB)
-	20 Ork Boyz w/ 2 big shoota’s from AOBR (assembled, not primed)
-	2 custom Trukks (assembled, not primed)
-	12 Deff Kopta’s from AOBR (assembled not primed, 2 missing head but otherwise complete)
-	3 custom Zap guns with2 Grot crew each (assembled, not primed)
-	2 custom Deffdreads (assembled, not primed)
-	5 Nobs from AOBR (assembled, not primed
-	6 Nobs w/ 2power claw, 1 boss pole, 1 waagh banner, and a custom pain boy (2 are well painted, others are assembled, not primed)
-	20 Ork Boys w/shoota’s, a Nob, and 2 big shoota’s (assembled and partly painted)
-	13 Ork ‘Ard Boys w/ Nob and 1 big shoota (5 well painted, 3 assembled and partly painted, others are assembled, not primed)
-	11 converted Tank Busta Boys w/ 2 tank hammers and a Nob (partly painted)
-	5 converted Burna Boys (1 primed, others are assembled, not primed)
-	5 Storm Boys (assembled, not primed)
-	4 custom Grot tanks /Warbuggies (all well painted)
-	1 IG Baneblade tank converted to be a Battle Wagen or a Skull Hammer for Apocolypse games

I would like $250(CAD) for it all but I am open to negotiation
pm me if you are interested


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow nice! im just checking postage across pond have u got any pictures? thanks !


----------



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

hello mate I have loads of orks, 2 unbuilt trukks, battle wagons, 100s of boys, nobz. metal bosses, deffkopta etc. I live in the uk so shipping will be less. can supply pictures if your serious about buying.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Awesome yes pm sent


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all just another little mesage Merry Christmas!!!!

Heres a list of what i want/need atm

22 slugga boys
1 trukk with its bits
1 set of trukk bits
2 burnas
15 lootas
battlewagon bits

This is just a start btw


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I have 30-40 Boyz (mostly unbuilt, all primed) and 5 Lootas (Built but not primed), that i can spare for some SM stuff. What have you got and when?

I also have plenty of bitz, but i'm not sure if any of them will be any good to you.



Alice


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

What sort of SM stuff u looking for? well i need guns and knives and extra gubbinses :B itll be abit late after new year before i can get thtem as there in my uni house


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

:threaten: I hate it when people do that!  I asked first (How childish does that sound :laugh: ) so i know if you have anything useful to me. But if i must then: Tech/Tac Marines, Plasma Weaponry, HQ's, Dreads and thats all i can think of right now.

I have plenty of Sluggas, Shootas and Choppas plus various other Gubbinz. I also have a spare Deff Rolla if you want that too but its painted.

Oh and while i'm at it; I have another 20-30 Boyz and ~5 Nobz but they are painted, not too badly but bad enough, as they were my first ones from some time ago.

Alice

Edit: Another thing: What condition are your SM's in?


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Varying quality really, i have 2 dreads the AOBR one and the forgeworld ultramarine tyranid one armed with missle pod and heavy flamer. I have a few plasma pistols, and bits. I can't remember off the top of my head. I do have paypal  that would be quickest/easiest  I have a squad of snipers, tacticaal squads etc 

Have yo got the burna boys from the lootas you got? haha I just need the 22 i think 12 ffor a trukk squad and the ten for kommanndo conversion


----------

